# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Koji auto?

## lunas

Kupujemo novi auto jer nam je stari premali, pa me zanima ako znate koji bi nam odgovarao. Treba nam mjesta za dvije autosjedalice plus jos jedno mjesto za sjediti odizad, i naravno da ima veliki gepek da nam stanu kolica i druge stvari.

----------


## Mirta30

Toyota Corolla Verso

----------


## miha

> Toyota Corolla Verso


uf, moj san... nažalost - nedostižan :/ ...

----------


## Mamasita

nissan pathfinder
mi ga kupujemo najvjerovatnije slijedeci mjesec 8)

----------


## VIPmama

renault kangoo  8) 
mi promijenili  :D

----------


## Davor

> renault kangoo  8)


  :Rolling Eyes:   moja želja... ali ako ima išta osim lima i kotača SKUPOOOO

----------


## LeeLoo

> Kupujemo novi auto jer nam je stari premali, pa me zanima ako znate koji bi nam odgovarao. Treba nam mjesta za dvije autosjedalice plus jos jedno mjesto za sjediti odizad, i naravno da ima veliki gepek da nam stanu kolica i druge stvari.


..A Škoda Octavia?MM ima taj auto i super smo zadovoljni-bunker ooogroman a prostora unutra kao u priči...i dizel je,malo troši a i cijena mu je bila Ok.Za po gradu,meni je super moja  206ca,nije baš velika a iza je ok mjesta.

----------


## Mamasita

ako cesto putujete ja preporucujem nesto malo skuplje ali sigurnije, tipa suv ili jeep.
osim vec navedenog nissan pathfindera, super su mi i micubishi pajero, toyota voyager, chrysler voyager....osim ogromnog prtljaznika, 5-7 sjedecih mjesta, visokog stupnja sigurnosti i udobnosti, prednost im je sto su vecinom dizelasi i ne trose puno, tako da se isplati svaki euric potrosen na kupnju.
nije mi los ni grand cherokee iako je prtljaznik manji.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Mazda 5  :Naklon:  

Mi imamo Premacy i prepreprezadovoljni smo, ali one se više ne proizvode, Mazda 5 je njihova nasljednica.  :Smile:

----------


## VIPmama

> moja želja... ali ako ima išta osim lima i kotača SKUPOOOO


mi smo *povoljno* dobili godinu dana staro službeno vozilo s full opremom (koju nikada ne bismo uzeli da nije bila "u paketu"   :Rolling Eyes:  )

od jedne velikeeee auto kuće

novi ne znam kad bismo mogli kupiti

----------


## lunas

> mi smo *povoljno* dobili godinu dana staro službeno vozilo s full opremom (koju nikada ne bismo uzeli da nije bila "u paketu"   )
> 
> od jedne velikeeee auto kuće


A koje to vozilo? I od koje autokuce?

----------


## ra

> ako cesto putujete ja preporucujem nesto malo skuplje ali sigurnije, tipa suv ili jeep.
> osim vec navedenog nissan pathfindera, super su mi i micubishi pajero, toyota voyager, chrysler voyager....osim ogromnog prtljaznika, 5-7 sjedecih mjesta, visokog stupnja sigurnosti i udobnosti, prednost im je sto su vecinom dizelasi i ne trose puno, tako da se isplati svaki euric potrosen na kupnju.
> nije mi los ni grand cherokee iako je prtljaznik manji.


moje pjesme, moji snovi.

i mi smo u istom poslu, twingo je definitivno postao pretijesan.
zasada nam je najrealnija xsara picasso i škoda roomster.

----------


## Mamasita

uh sad sam skuzila gresku.
nije toyota voyager nego toyota landcruiser.  :Grin:

----------


## anaviktorija

mazda 5?
vidim da je luna napisala
i ja kažem   :Naklon:

----------


## anek

citroen xsara picasso -  imamo ga, obožavamo ga   :Grin:

----------


## ra

> citroen xsara picasso -  imamo ga, obožavamo ga


i mi ćemo tako   :Grin:

----------


## LeeLoo

> Mamasita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako cesto putujete ja preporucujem nesto malo skuplje ali sigurnije, tipa suv ili jeep.
> osim vec navedenog nissan pathfindera, super su mi i micubishi pajero, toyota voyager, chrysler voyager....osim ogromnog prtljaznika, 5-7 sjedecih mjesta, visokog stupnja sigurnosti i udobnosti, prednost im je sto su vecinom dizelasi i ne trose puno, tako da se isplati svaki euric potrosen na kupnju.
> nije mi los ni grand cherokee iako je prtljaznik manji.
> 
> 
> moje pjesme, moji snovi.
> ...


..kakva je ta škoda roomster?-priznajem, i meni je zapela za oko...možda jednog dana kao zamjena za Ocatviju..ali ne još,ova nam ima jedva 2 godine...

----------


## ra

ima puno prostora stvarno, 3 sjedala otraga (a to mi je glavni uvjet), veliki bunker... samo, malo mi je kockasta otraga. cijena kažu malo viša od očekivane i od ponuđene opreme (pratim sad sve auto emisije   :Rolling Eyes:  )

mislim da će ipak biti xsara.

----------


## la11

*ra* super za novi auto. i ja se nadam da ćemo ove godine kupiti drugi,ali još neznam kakav.

moj san snova je honda frv,ali bojim se nedostižan san

----------


## lunas

I mi smo zakljucili da je najisplatljiviji picasso.

----------


## Poslid

Preporučujem Ford Focus - ja imam tri sjedalice.

Malo skluplji su Ford S-max, Opel Zafira ili definitivno moj favorit Honda CR-V

----------


## bejb

> Toyota Corolla Verso


slazem se 
ja ga imam i apsolutno odusevljena

----------


## aries24

moj san, na žalost way tooooo much, novi c4 picasso  :Zaljubljen: 

prije nepuna 2 mj kupili renault scenic, baš zbog 2 autosjedalice, prezadovoljni smo, mjesta iza ko u priči, a i gepek dovoljno velik

samo što smo ga ulovili na onoj xxxl rasprodaji 20-ak 000 kn jeftinije, inače ne znam kako bi izgurali tu kupovinu

----------


## aries24

i zaboravih, troši malo, ali najvažnije je da je jedan od najsigurnijih u svojoj klasi

razmišljali smo i o zafiri, ali loče previše, a ni sigurnost joj nije baš jača strana  :/

----------


## VIPmama

> koje to vozilo? I od koje autokuce


ono gore navedeno  :Wink:  renault kangoo   :Smile:   od velike autokuće  :Wink:  koja dila i volvo  8)   :Wink: 

jedino na taj način smo mogli tako nešto (jedva, doduše) priuštiti, još ima i tvorničku garanciju plus produženo jamstvo.

na euroncap testu ima 4 zvjezdice, ali čak model prije ovog što smo mi kupili tako da mislim da ovaj može samo biti još za nijansu bolji

----------


## Karin

> citroen xsara picasso -  imamo ga, obožavamo ga


I mi isto. Super je. Jako udoban. Ima odostraga tri odvojena sjedala pa bez problema stanu dvije sjedalice i još jedna osoba (ili tri sjedalice).
Mi smo ga prozvali jaje jer tak izgleda,  pa je M jedno vrijeme sve aute zvao jaja. No sad je čovjek napokon skužio da je samo naš auto jaje, a da su svi ostali auti  Pa im se tako i obraća  :Razz:

----------


## Nika

kaj je sad!?  8) 

kakvo je ovo hvalisanje!

vidim ja da bi vi o autima pricali, no kaj da vam velim (hihihi) ne na ovom forumu  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## jadro

moja preporuka je vec recena jedno 3-4 puta, a kako je zabranjeno reklamiranje i hvalisanje...  :Grin:

----------


## Davor

Vidio sam jučer roomstera uživo. To je zapravo neveliki autić grozomorno visoke cijene. Cijenom i opremom u stopu prati Kangoo-a, dakle skupo.
OK, lijep je.

----------


## Mama Nina

Mi smo nedavno kupili *Mazdu 5* - monovolumen sa 7 sjedala, zadnji red se može preklopiti - prtljažnik je ogroman , toplo preporučam!!!

----------


## VIPmama

> Vidio sam jučer roomstera uživo. To je zapravo neveliki autić grozomorno visoke cijene. Cijenom i opremom u stopu prati Kangoo-


ja mislim da je roomster zapravo manji (niži) od kangooa, i da je više sličan c4 picassu ili da je nešto između kangooa (ili tog tipa auta - berlingo i sl.) i c4   :Preskace uze:

----------


## bubimirko

> citroen xsara picasso -  imamo ga, obožavamo ga


definitivno.....već 5 godina radi besprijekorno.......a mjesta u njemu koliko želiš......s time da sad kad je izašao ovaj novi C4 picasso.......još su mu spustili cijenu a najbolje je to kaj već u "baznom" modelu imaš sve kaj trebaš tj. nekakva dodatna oprema praktično i ne postoji....a i cijena je relativno prihvatljiva s obzirom na ostale preporuke

----------


## slonić tonić

Peugeot 307 SW karavan-prostran, mogu stati 3 sjedalice, gepek velik i prostran, ma auto sve 5 :D

----------


## pinta

Berlingo ili Partner
idealni za obitelj, a i na more možete bez veće gužve!

----------


## Erin

> renault kangoo  8) 
> mi promijenili  :D


Mi smo imali Kangooa i super je što se tiće mista! Bili smo vrlo zadovoljni! Šteta pa je bio službeni, sad je MM dobio Hyundayi matrix, malo manje mista, ali nije loš, ipak je novi..  :Grin:

----------

jel netko zna odgovor, hitno nam je:
ako covjek otvara obrt, i zeli kupiti auto na ime obrta da li on placa cijenu kao privatna ili pravna osoba tj placa li on pdv na auto..
 ako ja hocu kupit auto on za mene kao privatnu osobu kosta 160 000 kn sa pdv-om..
tko zna???

----------


## Sun

ja mislim da pdv plaćaš u svakom slučaju, samo što ti se on, ako je na firmu, na kraju priče vrati. Tako ja mislim, a sad dal je to točno   :Grin:  
Bude ti se netko upućeniji valjda javio...

----------


## la11

tako je kako ti je Sun rekla.
neznam da li ste sada prvu god.u sustavu pdv,ako niste taj pdv ti se ne vraća,znači isto kao da kupuješ kao fizička osoba.

a ako jesi u sustavu,ti platiš punu cijenu(sa pdv-om) i na kraju tromjesječja ili mjeseca(ovisi sakih koliko mj.plaćaš pdv) iznos za platiti pdv ti se umanjuje. tako da možeš biti i u plusu sa pdv-om pa par mj.onda uopće ne moraš plaćati pdv.

----------


## Andora

> Preporučujem Ford Focus - ja imam tri sjedalice.
> 
> Malo skluplji su Ford S-max


imam ga   :Zaljubljen:  

C-max je slijedeći   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## D&amp;D

Opel ZAFIRA -imamo 2 AS 9-18 i buster, bunker u koji stanu kolica za blizance i još jedna, dodatna 2 sklopiva sjedala po potrebi -auto je zakon.
Sljedeći nam je opet Zafira samo nova.

----------


## toma_06

> tako je kako ti je Sun rekla.
> neznam da li ste sada prvu god.u sustavu pdv,ako niste taj pdv ti se ne vraća,znači isto kao da kupuješ kao fizička osoba.
> 
> a ako jesi u sustavu,ti platiš punu cijenu(sa pdv-om) i na kraju tromjesječja ili mjeseca(ovisi sakih koliko mj.plaćaš pdv) iznos za platiti pdv ti se umanjuje. tako da možeš biti i u plusu sa pdv-om pa par mj.onda uopće ne moraš plaćati pdv.


tako kako kažu sun i la11

s time da ako otvarate obrt onda i ne morate biti u PDv-u ako ne želite, ali u tom slučaju nema odbijanja PDv-a

a ako svjesno izaberete bit u sustavu PDV-a onda je obveza da u istome budete min 5 godine (ako se ne varam)

----------

hvala svima

----------


## stray_cat

> ako cesto putujete ja preporucujem nesto malo skuplje ali sigurnije, tipa suv ili jeep.
> osim vec navedenog nissan pathfindera, super su mi i micubishi pajero, toyota voyager, chrysler voyager....osim ogromnog prtljaznika, 5-7 sjedecih mjesta, visokog stupnja sigurnosti i udobnosti, prednost im je sto su vecinom dizelasi i ne trose puno, tako da se isplati svaki euric potrosen na kupnju.
> nije mi los ni grand cherokee iako je prtljaznik manji.


to sve trosi benzina nenormalno, a kako ce hrvatska uskoru u eu ocekujte nove poreze na aute, a visina poreza ce vam biti u vezi sa gorivom koje trosite, dizel kao najprljaviji bit i najskuplji, plus sto neke zemlje naplacuju vise za teze aute

mozda bi mogli kod izbora voditi racuna i o ekologiji

----------


## stray_cat

> ako cesto putujete ja preporucujem nesto malo skuplje ali sigurnije, tipa suv ili jeep.
> osim vec navedenog nissan pathfindera, super su mi i micubishi pajero, toyota voyager, chrysler voyager....osim ogromnog prtljaznika, 5-7 sjedecih mjesta, visokog stupnja sigurnosti i udobnosti, prednost im je sto su vecinom dizelasi i ne trose puno, tako da se isplati svaki euric potrosen na kupnju.
> nije mi los ni grand cherokee iako je prtljaznik manji.


to sve trosi benzina nenormalno, a kako ce hrvatska uskoru u eu ocekujte nove poreze na aute, a visina poreza ce vam biti u vezi sa gorivom koje trosite, dizel kao najprljaviji bit i najskuplji, plus sto neke zemlje naplacuju vise za teze aute

mozda bi mogli kod izbora voditi racuna i o ekologiji

----------


## (maša)

Mi imamo KIA Cerato.....košta oko 140.000 kn, ali smo ga dobili za 85.000 (svaka kuća poslje 1.1. prodaje skoroor nove aute koje su koristili menageri....naš je bio star 4 mjeseca i prešao je 15000 kad smo ga kupili......ima jako puno mjesta unutra i veeeeliki gepekt....

----------


## Pinkflower

Fiat MULTIPLA meni je divan.

----------


## Mamasita

> Mamasita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako cesto putujete ja preporucujem nesto malo skuplje ali sigurnije, tipa suv ili jeep.
> osim vec navedenog nissan pathfindera, super su mi i micubishi pajero, toyota voyager, chrysler voyager....osim ogromnog prtljaznika, 5-7 sjedecih mjesta, visokog stupnja sigurnosti i udobnosti, prednost im je sto su vecinom dizelasi i ne trose puno, tako da se isplati svaki euric potrosen na kupnju.
> nije mi los ni grand cherokee iako je prtljaznik manji.
> 
> 
> to sve trosi benzina nenormalno, a kako ce hrvatska uskoru u eu ocekujte nove poreze na aute, a visina poreza ce vam biti u vezi sa gorivom koje trosite, dizel kao najprljaviji bit i najskuplji, plus sto neke zemlje naplacuju vise za teze aute
> ...


tek sad vidim ovo, pa moram demantirati ovakve uvrijezene, ali netocne tvrdnje.  :Grin: 
moderni dizelasi zagadjuju manje od benzinaca.
a visina poreza ovisi o jacini motora, a ne gorivu koje se koristi.
prema tome, navedeni monovolumeni mi ostaju u vrhu liste najpozeljnijih obiteljskih vozila.

----------


## bodycreator

multipla
meni je gadna al zadovoljava sve tvoje uvjete

----------


## JBT

Moj favoriti 
1. Citroen Grand C4 Picasso
2. Honda FR-V
3. Honda Stream

----------


## ivana zg

mi smo kupili chrysler voyager 2004g s 7 mjesta, sada idemo na put i kupujemo novu autosjedalicu, kada ga isprobamo javim vam, inače mrak mi je multi ven od wolksvagen  , nešto nevjerovatno ako imate puno djece i love, a nije loš ni Fiatov.

Imate Suzuki manje đipove puno jeftinije nego neke druge marke istih, ali Toyota nema konkurencije-pa tko ima love  :Crying or Very sad:   8)

----------


## željka!

Audi A6

----------

